# Perte de vidéos essentielles sur Ipad 2



## skywalker143 (30 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
en utilisant Photos sur mon Ipad 2 j'ai supprimé par mégarde  les originaux et toutes les copies de mes vidéos non sauvegardées, ni  sur Itunes, ni sur Icloud ...
Mes recherches sur le Net, mes appels à  la maintenance Apple ne me donnent aucune solution pas plus que les  produits du genre IpadFileEplorer.
D'habitude il y a une corbeille intermédiaire, pas sur l'Ipad.
D'habitude les fichiers ne sont pas vraiment "effacés", c'est sûrement le cas sur Ipad.
*Y a t'il un bon connaisseur des structures de stockage des fichiers Ipad pour me donner une solution de récupération ?*

Merci
Skywalker143


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Avril 2012)

skywalker143 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> en utilisant Photos sur mon Ipad 2 j'ai supprimé par mégarde  les originaux et toutes les copies de mes vidéos non sauvegardées, ni  sur Itunes, ni sur Icloud ...
> Mes recherches sur le Net, mes appels à  la maintenance Apple ne me donnent aucune solution pas plus que les  produits du genre IpadFileEplorer.
> D'habitude il y a une corbeille intermédiaire, pas sur l'Ipad.
> ...



c'est mort, désolé... toujours sauvegarder ce qui est important...

l'ipad ne gère pas la mémoire comme un ordinateur, il s'agit de mémoire flash... En l'utilisant, tu détruit les données rémanentes... la seule solution aurait été de ne pas l'utiliser, d'extraire les barrettes de flash physiquement, et de les envoyer à un labo spécialisé, qui t'aurait extrait aussi une bonne partie de tes comptes en banques...

tu n'as plus qu'à faire le deuil de tes fichiers, et à penser à sauvegarder à l'avenir...


----------

